# HRE Wheels on special pricing this week at AWE Tuning.



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

HRE has a long history of extremely lightweight, strong and innovative wheels. This combination of weight savings and strength make HRE the perfect wheel for the enthusiast trying to get the most out of their car, and give it an aesthetic boost in the process. This week, AWE Tuning is offering all HRE Wheels at special pricing. See what the HRE specialists at AWE Tuning can do for your C6, right here.


----------

